# Kernel Panic [RISOLTO]

## blade_77

Salve a tutti, è da molto che bazzico in questo forum, nel quale ho trovato molte informazioni utili....ma una non sono riuscito a trovarla e quindi sono costretto a disturbarvi.

Ovviamente non sono esperto in ambito Linux, anche se devo dire che non sono proprio all'asciutto sull'argomento.

Veniamo al problema :

VFS : Cannot open root device "sda1" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kenrel panic - non syncing : VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unknokn-block(0,0)

Ho una MB con chipset nForce4, nello specifico una asus A8N Sli...non la Deluxe (se avevo quella molto probabilmente avevo già risolto), CPU AMD K8, 1Gb di DDR Ram, un HD WD da 250Gb collegato al connettore SATA, 2 HD scsi in raid0 collegati al comtroller Lsi Megaraid500.

Settimana scorsa decido :" Devo installare Gentoo", ho sempre avuto una fortissima ammirazione per Gentoo che personalmente considero la migliore distro Linux (insieme a Slack e Debian)...finisco l'installazione e riavvio.....

kernel panic - not syncing : No init found

try passing init= option to kernel

risolvo questo problema graze a voi ed ad altri forum, ma.....

si creano una serie di problemi a catena del tipo

irq5 : nobadycared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

oppure

ochi_hcd 0000:00:02.0:Unlink after no - IRQ? Controller is probably using the wrong IRQ

Finalmente scopro dove sta l'errore sempre grazie ai mille forum esistenti....ed ecco il problema :

se abilito in modo statico il modulo sata_nv nella compilazione del kernel si genera l'errore degli IRQ etc...

se no lo abilito non mi trova ll'HD SATA sul quale c'è il grub.

Siccome credo sia utile vi posto il mio fstab :

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency). It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs> <mountpoint> <type> <opts> <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1 /boot ext2 noauto,noatime 1 2

/dev/sdb2 / reiserfs noatime 0 1

/dev/sda3 /home reiserfs noatime 0 2

#/dev/sda6 /scambio_dati reiserfs user,exec,rw 0 2

/dev/sdb1 none swap sw 0 0

/dev/hdc /mnt/dvd-rw auto noauto,rw,user,exec 0 0

/dev/hdd /mnt/dvd auto noauto,rw,user,exec 0 0

/dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy auto auto 0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc /proc proc defaults 0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

# use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm /dev/shm tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0

il mio grub.conf

default 0

#secondi prima dell'avvio

timeout 30

#immagine

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title= Gentoo Linux 2.6.18-r4

#posizione di root e immagine del kernel

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.18.gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda1

title= Gentoo (rescue)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.18.gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda1 init=/bin/bb

#avvio per Winzozz

title= Windows XP pro

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1

e il mio fdsik :

/dev/sda 250 Gb

/dev/sda1 Linux ( ext2 ) 128Mb

/dev/sda2 NTFS ( il C: di Win ) 25Gb

/dev/sda3 Linux ( reiserfs ) 15Gb

/dev/sda4 Extended

/dev/sda5 NTFS 150Gb

/dev/sda6 Linux ( reiserfs ) 50Gb

/dev/sdb 36,7Gb

/dev/sdb1 swap 2Gb

/dev/sdb2 Linux ( reiserfs ) 10Gb

/dev/sdb3 NTSF 14Gb

Scusate la lunghezza ma non so veramente più dove sbattere la testa, ho girato in tutti i forum possibili ed immaginabili, anche in inglese ma niente, qualcuno è riuscito a risolvere il mio stesso problema ma a me quel sistema non funziona.....aiutatemi vi prego.

GrazieLast edited by blade_77 on Wed Dec 20, 2006 2:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## IlGab

La tua root è /dev/sdb2 non /dev/sda1 che è boot... a grub devi dare root=/dev/sdb2.

Hai provato a passare al boot il parametro irqpoll come ti viene suggerito ?

----------

## blade_77

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> La tua root è /dev/sdb2 non /dev/sda1 che è boot... a grub devi dare root=/dev/sdb2.
> 
> Hai provato a passare al boot il parametro irqpoll come ti viene suggerito ?

 

Ho provato anche a dare /dev/sdb2...non parte nemmeno, e poi ho letto bene la documentzione di grub, la root è intesa la posizione del bootloader e non la root effettiva, quindi in teoria quella configurazione è giusta.

Come faccio a passare irqpoll al bootloader, ho cercato ma non ho trovato spiegazioni su come passarlo....scusa ma alcune cose non so farle   :Sad: 

----------

## IlGab

 *blade_77 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... e poi ho letto bene la documentzione di grub, la root è intesa la posizione del bootloader e non la root effettiva, quindi in teoria quella configurazione è giusta.
> 
> 

 

Per me confondi l'opzione root(hdx,x) di grub con la root da passare al kernel come parametro.

 *blade_77 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come faccio a passare irqpoll al bootloader, ho cercato ma non ho trovato spiegazioni su come passarlo....

 

```

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.18.gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda1 irqpoll

```

 *blade_77 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> scusa ma alcune cose non so farle  

 

Se uno ha bisogno di una mano la chiede, chi vuole risponde, quindi non vedo perchè scusarsi  :Very Happy: , ci si scusa quando si offendono le persone a mio avviso   :Wink: 

----------

## blade_77

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per me confondi l'opzione root(hdx,x) di grub con la root da passare al kernel come parametro.

 

Provo a rileggermi tutta la documentazione, per intanto grazie, ma quelo parametro irqpoll a cosa serve?...che cosa fa esattamente?

----------

## blade_77

Eccomi qua, provato ma niente, nello specifico con :

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.18.gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda1 irqpoll

Warning: unable to open an initial console

Kernel panic - not syncing: no init found. Try passing init= option to kernel

con :

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.18.gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda1 init=/bin/bb irqpoll

Warning: unable to open an initial console

Failed to executo /bin/bb. Attemping default...

Kernel panic - not syncing: no init found. Try passing init= option to kernel

con :

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.18.gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sdb2 irqpoll

VFS : Cannot open root device "sdb2" or unknown-block(0,0) 

Please append a correct "root=" boot option 

Kenrel panic - non syncing : VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unknokn-block(0,0) 

Quindi? che faccio?...mi sembra di impazzire, aiutatemi vi prego.

----------

## crisandbea

 *blade_77 wrote:*   

> Eccomi qua, provato ma niente, nello specifico con :
> 
> kernel /boot/linux-2.6.18.gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda1 irqpoll
> 
> Warning: unable to open an initial console
> ...

 

ti chiedere gentilmente di rendere più leggibile il primo post che hai fatto,postando 

```
il tuo fstab, 

il tuo grub.conf

 ed un fdisk -l
```

poichè da quello che hai postato la tua /boot sembra essere /dev/sda1  la / dev/sdb2,   le righe di grub dovrebbe essere:

```

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.18.gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sdb2
```

ciauz

----------

## IlGab

Ma i driver per le controller sono compilati staticamente nel kernel ?

A mio avviso non hai alcun motivo per cui i driver delle controller debbano essere modulari, quindi ricompila mettendoli statici.

Se vuoi continuare con la soluzione modulare creati l' initrd altrimenti il sistema non sa come accedere ai dischi.

----------

## blade_77

Ok, allora, grub.conf :

```

default 0

#secondi prima dell'avvio

timeout 30

#immagine

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title= Gentoo Linux 2.6.18-r4

#posizione di root e immagine del kernel

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.18.gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda1 irqpoll

title= Gentoo (rescue)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.18.gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda1 irqpoll init=/bin/bb

#avvio per Winzozz

title= Windows XP pro

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

poi, fstab :

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime      1 2

/dev/sdb2      /      reiserfs                   noatime         0 1

/dev/sda3      /home      reiserfs                   noatime         0 2

#/dev/sda6   /scambio_dati   reiserfs                   user,exec,rw      0 2

/dev/sdb1      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/hdc      /mnt/dvd-rw   auto      noauto,rw,user,exec                   0 0

/dev/hdd      /mnt/dvd                   auto      noauto,rw,user,exec                   0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      auto         0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc      /proc      proc      defaults                      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm      /dev/shm                    tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec                   0 0 

```

per fdisk -l ...ho un pochino di difficoltà a mettere il codice esatto che rilascia il comando fdisk -l

ma l'ho trascritto a mano ed è così...circa:

/dev/sda 250 Gb 

/dev/sda1 Linux ( ext2  /boot ) 128Mb 

/dev/sda2 NTFS ( il C: di Win ) 25Gb 

/dev/sda3 Linux ( reiserfs /home ) 15Gb 

/dev/sda4 Extended 

/dev/sda5 NTFS 150Gb 

/dev/sda6 Linux ( reiserfs /scambio_dati ) 50Gb 

/dev/sdb 36,7Gb 

/dev/sdb1 swap 2Gb 

/dev/sdb2 Linux ( reiserfs / ) 10Gb 

/dev/sdb3 NTSF 14Gb 

spero di essere stato chiaro, se ti manca qualcosa, io sono qui....alla ricerca delle risposte   :Sad: 

----------

## blade_77

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Ma i driver per le controller sono compilati staticamente nel kernel ?
> 
> A mio avviso non hai alcun motivo per cui i driver delle controller debbano essere modulari, quindi ricompila mettendoli statici.
> 
> Se vuoi continuare con la soluzione modulare creati l' initrd altrimenti il sistema non sa come accedere ai dischi.

 

tutto statico, niente modulare....

----------

## randomaze

 *blade_77 wrote:*   

> tutto statico, niente modulare....

 

Tra i tanti messaggi che ti spara fuori il kernel durante il boot c'é anche quello realtivo al disco.

In cui scrive marca, modello e device.

Se non scrive marca e modello significa che non lo ha riconosciuto. Altrimenti ti dice anche il device, se lo ha messo come sda, sdb o hde.

Per fare lo scroll dei messaggi durante il boot <shift>-<pgup>.

Allora:

- Il disco é riconosciuto? Se si, come?

- Ci sono altri messaggi di errore/strani?

----------

## crisandbea

 *blade_77 wrote:*   

> Ok, allora, grub.conf :
> 
> ```
> 
> default 0
> ...

 

nb: winzooz ti parte ???

ciauz

----------

## blade_77

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *blade_77 wrote:*   tutto statico, niente modulare.... 
> 
> Tra i tanti messaggi che ti spara fuori il kernel durante il boot c'é anche quello realtivo al disco.
> 
> In cui scrive marca, modello e device.
> ...

 

ma <shift><pgup> lo posso fare anche dopo che si blocca?

o durante il boot? perchè il boot è velocissimo....circa 4/5 sec al max.

----------

## blade_77

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nb: winzooz ti parte ???
> 
> ciauz

 

...mi duole dirlo ma parte...alla fine se non avessi winzozz adesso non potrei chiedere il vostro aiuto...se non con links...che non è un gran che.

----------

## crisandbea

 *blade_77 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   
> 
> nb: winzooz ti parte ???
> 
> ciauz 
> ...

 

allora prova con i parametri che ti ho postato nel mio ultimo post.

ciauz

----------

## randomaze

 *blade_77 wrote:*   

> ma <shift><pgup> lo posso fare anche dopo che si blocca?
> 
> o durante il boot? perchè il boot è velocissimo....circa 4/5 sec al max.

 

Dovresti poterlo fare anche dopo che si é fermato...

----------

## blade_77

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> allora prova con i parametri che ti ho postato nel mio ultimo post.
> 
> ciauz

 

intendi questi :

```

root (hd0,0) 

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.18.gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sdb2
```

già provato....il risultato è il seguente :

```
VFS : Cannot open root device "sdb2" or unknown-block(0,0) 

Please append a correct "root=" boot option 

Kenrel panic - non syncing : VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unknokn-block(0,0)
```

provo a vedere se mi trova gli HD....

----------

## blade_77

Allora :

- è impossibile riuscire a leggere qualcosa....una volta che si blocca non c'è la possibilità di usare niente, tastiera compresa.

- l'unica cosa che sono riuscito ad intravedere è una sfilza di stringhe esadecimali....come quando mi dava il problema dell'irq5 etc....solo che li non si blocca...

devo rinunciare?   :Sad: 

----------

## al1ta

mi sembra di capire che hai un serial-ata e uno scsi.... riesci a postare un dmesg di subito dopo l'avvio ???

----------

## blade_77

un dmsg dopo l'avvio del live cd?

----------

## al1ta

 *blade_77 wrote:*   

> un dmsg dopo l'avvio del live cd?

 

scusami probabilmente non ho letto con attenzione tutto il tuo post

non ti parte proprio giusto???

ma dal livecd riesci a montare il device? Se così fosse dovrebbe essere solamente un problema di configurazione del kernel ... potresti provare con il genkernel o vedere i moduli caricadi dal livecd....

----------

## blade_77

ho scaricato un minimal per poter fare l'installazione da rete.

Durante la compilazione del kernel ho tenuto ben conto del risultato di lsmod e lspci....eppure qualcosa non va....e mi sta facendo veramente impazzire la cosa...il genkernel non mi va di usarlo, altrimenti cosa scelgo a fare una distro come gentoo? Voglio essere io a compilare quello che serve.

----------

## al1ta

non è che sia così tanto da scarsi il genkernel...  :Wink:  io ho una macchina con il genkernel e una senza... in fondo il genkernel puoi lanciarla anche con l'opzione menuconfig dove accedi alla stessa interfaccia di personalizzazione della modalità normale.....

comunque...

cosa ti dice lsmod e dmsg dal live cd? postali...

----------

## Scen

 *blade_77 wrote:*   

> ....eppure qualcosa non va....

 

se non specifichi COSA non va è difficile per noi darti una mano  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque l'errore che ti blocca è dovuto principalmente a 2 fattori:

hai sbagliato a passare il parametro root al kernel (ergo partizione sbagliata)

il kernel non riesce ad accedere alla partizione per vari motivi: manca il supporto al filesystem di quella partizione, manca il supporto al controller a cui il disco fisso è collegato, il disco o la partizione sono danneggiati

Per cui verifica per bene il parametro root=/dev/partizione_di_root che metti nel bootloader e compila STATICAMENTE il supporto al filesystem che utilizzi nella partizione di root e quello del controller (IDE,SATA, o SCSI) a cui è collegato il tuo disco fisso.

----------

## blade_77

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se non specifichi COSA non va è difficile per noi darti una mano 
> 
> Comunque l'errore che ti blocca è dovuto principalmente a 2 fattori:
> ...

 

che non va è il sistema in generale visto che durante il boot si blocca 1/2 strada, per il resto ho fatto questo :

dmesg | cat > dmesg.txt

lsmod | cat > lsmod.txt

fdisk -l | cat > fdisk.txt

copiato il file .config in /usr/src/linux

purtroppo a causa della formattazione non si capiva niente, ma ho poi aperto i file con OpenOffice2 e risalvati, quindi sono perfettamente leggibili...

postarli è impensabile viste le dimensioni...al max fdisk :

```
Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1          17      136521   83  Linux

/dev/sda2   *          18        3057    24418800    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda3            3058        4970    15366172+  83  Linux

/dev/sda4            4971       30401   204274507+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/sda5            4971       24027   153075321    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda6           24028       30401    51199123+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdb: 36.7 GB, 36700160000 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4461 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1         262     2104483+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdb2             263        1537    10241437+  83  Linux

/dev/sdb3            1538        4461    23487030    7  HPFS/NTFS

Disk /dev/sdc: 40.0 GB, 40027028992 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4866 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdc1   *           1        4866    39086113+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
```

e lsmod :

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ntfs                   83272  0 

parport_pc             34280  0 

parport                30732  1 parport_pc

floppy                 56296  0 

pcspkr                  6144  0 

megaraid_mbox          28816  0 

megaraid_mm            11960  1 megaraid_mbox

forcedeth              26124  0 

nfs                    89808  0 

lockd                  50448  1 nfs

sunrpc                116936  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   142032  0 

dm_mirror              18560  0 

dm_mod                 42320  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma               11140  0 

sata_mv                18696  0 

ata_piix               13188  0 

ahci                   15748  0 

sata_qstor             11396  0 

sata_vsc               10244  0 

sata_uli                9476  0 

sata_sis                9860  0 

sata_sx4               14596  0 

sata_nv                11012  0 

sata_via               10500  0 

sata_svw                9732  0 

sata_sil24             12804  0 

sata_sil               11528  0 

sata_promise           13060  0 

libata                 48152  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   22280  0 

ohci1394               31048  0 

ieee1394               66296  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              14080  0 

ohci_hcd               19844  0 

uhci_hcd               22032  0 

usb_storage            66112  1 

usbhid                 35488  0 

ehci_hcd               27912  0 

usbcore                96800  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd
```

se fosse possibile metteri i file in attach al forum....

----------

## blade_77

...a chi mi risolve il problema, se è della mia zona gli pago una cena   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scen

Avviando con il livecd di Gentoo i 2 dischi fissi vengono rilevati correttamente?

Riesci a partizionarli correttamente e a creare i filesystem nelle partizioni?

Quello che mi crea qualche dubbio è quello scritto qua http://www.skullbox.net/rhelscsi.php

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> LSI has not released any drivers for the LSI megaRAID 500 that support the 2.6.x kernel. This card was supported natively on RHEL3, and drivers are provided for older versions of redhat linux.
> 
> 

 

Temo che per gestire correttamente il RAID0 del controller LSI dovresti utilizzare dmraid (ma attualmente è HARD MASKED in quanto non è attualmente mantenuto

----------

## blade_77

Certamente, riesco a partizionare e creare fs senza nessun problema...poi se leggi il mio fdisk -l vedi anche tu che non ho nessun problema del genere...ho letto anche io quel post, ma ho notato due cose :

primo che il post è vecchio di oltre un anno e secondo la mia scheda è riconosciuta senza problemi dal livecd oltre che Hd senza crearmi nessun problema....

----------

## blade_77

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Avviando con il livecd di Gentoo i 2 dischi fissi vengono rilevati correttamente?
> 
> Riesci a partizionarli correttamente e a creare i filesystem nelle partizioni?
> 
> 

 

Allora per essere più chiaro, vi posto un estratto del dmesg, tutto sarebbe impossibile :

Riconosce perfettamente nForce4 e i lettori ottici :

```
.....

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-CK804: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:06.0

NFORCE-CK804: chipset revision 242

NFORCE-CK804: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-CK804: 0000:00:06.0 (rev f2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4082B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: DVD-ROM DDU220E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI DVD-ROM drive, 384kB Cache, DMA

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

....
```

Riconosce il primo HD il Western Digital da 250Gb SATA II :

```

....

scsi3 : sata_nv

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD2500JS-22M  Rev: 02.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

....

```

Riconosce il controller e il raid0 (infatti sono 35Gb) :

```

....

scsi4 : LSI Logic MegaRAID driver

scsi[4]: scanning scsi channel 0 [Phy 0] for non-raid devices

eth0: link up.

scsi[4]: scanning scsi channel 1 [virtual] for logical drives

  Vendor: MegaRAID  Model: LD 0 RAID0   35G  Rev: 111U

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

SCSI device sdb: 71680000 512-byte hdwr sectors (36700 MB)

.....

```

.....che faccio?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## blade_77

...è possibile postare lo stesso problema nella sezione "internazionale" del forum, per vedere se qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?

o vado incontro a qualche "sanzione" ?

Grazie

----------

## randomaze

 *blade_77 wrote:*   

> ...è possibile postare lo stesso problema nella sezione "internazionale" del forum, per vedere se qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?

 

Nessun problema.

----------

## IlGab

Posti l'uotput di questi grep dalla directory con i sorgenti del kernel ?

```

grep SATA_NV .config

grep MEGARAID .config

grep SG .config

grep REISER .config
```

----------

## blade_77

...ma sai che mi hai dato un'idea fantastica?   :Surprised: 

potrei controllare il .config del kernel con il dmesg del live cd per vedere se ho configurato correttamente il kernel...

Poi ti posto il risultato di grep....intanto grazie.

----------

## IlGab

Il liveCD carica la maggior parte dei driver come moduli, poca roba statica

----------

## al1ta

dovresti avere un serialata nvidia (modulo sata_nv) e un controller scsi LSI Logic MegaRAID (modulo megaraid_mm) quindi il grup vede come hd 0 il sata (sda) e come hd 1 lo scsi (sdb)

hai verificato che questi moduli esistano ed in particolare che il sistema RAID di quello scsi sia compilato nel kernel? Le configurazioni del grub seguono quest'ordine?

ciao

----------

## blade_77

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Posti l'uotput di questi grep dalla directory con i sorgenti del kernel ?
> 
> ```
> 
> grep SATA_NV .config
> ...

 

faccio di +, posto la parte di codice ralativa al .config :

```
# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=y

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set
```

```
 SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=y
```

```
# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set
```

Spero sia quello che ti serviva.....

----------

## al1ta

su quale partizione hai installato effettivamente la gentoo? hai un sacco di partizioni linux....

/dev/sda1               1          17      136521   83  Linux

/dev/sda3            3058        4970    15366172+  83  Linux

/dev/sda6           24028       30401    51199123+  83  Linux

/dev/sdb2             263        1537    10241437+  83  Linux

se  hai installato su sdb2 e c'è il reiserfs questo deve essere compilato come statico...

le indicazioni per il grub sono

(hd 0,0) -> sda1

(hd 0,2) -> sda3

(hd 0,5) -> sda6

(hd 1,1) -> sdb2

se hai installato gentoo su /dev/sdb2 il grub sarà

#posizione di root e immagine del kernel

root (hd1,1)

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.18.gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sdb2

inoltre il grub lo hai installato su /dev/sda?? è il dico che il bios fa partire per primo?? perchè così la tua partizione di boot sarà (hd 0,0) sda1 ???

----------

## blade_77

...allora :

/dev/sda1 --> /boot

/dev/sda3 --> /home

/dev/sdb2 --> /

/dev/sdb1 --> swap

questo è grub :

```
default 0

#secondi prima dell'avvio

timeout 30

#immagine

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title= Gentoo Linux 2.6.18-r4

#posizione di root e immagine del kernel

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.18.gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sdb2

title= Gentoo (rescue)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.18.gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sdb2 init=/bin/bb

#avvio per Winzozz

title= Windows XP pro

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

il reiser a me sembra statico, comunque prova a guardare questo che è il .config del kernel che ho compilato :

```
# File systems 

# 

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y 

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set 

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set 

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y 

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR is not set 

CONFIG_JBD=y 

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set 

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y 

CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK=y 

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y 

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set 

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set 

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set 

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y 

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y 

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set 

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y 

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set 

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y 

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set
```

----------

## crisandbea

se questa riga:

```

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title= Gentoo Linux 2.6.18-r4

#posizione di root e immagine del kernel

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.18.gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sdb2 
```

la fai diventare cosi:

```

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title= Gentoo Linux 2.6.18-r4

#posizione di root e immagine del kernel

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.18.gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sdb2 
```

che ti dice????

nel caso non va posta:

```
ls -l /boot/
```

 dopo aver montato tale partizione.

ciauz

----------

## blade_77

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la fai diventare cosi:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

File not found 15 :

premi un tasto per continuare

....e mi sembra anche legittimo, infatti non esiste quel file in /boot ma

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.18.gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sdb2

..posso chiederti cosa cerchi in /boot/ ?

----------

## crisandbea

 *blade_77 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   
> 
> la fai diventare cosi:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

cerco di vedere se hai la copia del kernel , poichè se non c'è è ovvio che non parta.

ciauz

----------

## IlGab

Ok, mi vien da pensare che essendo compilato tutto staticamente ti vengano caricati i driver in ordine differente.

Il liveCD infatti fa un modprobe su una lista di driver e li carica sempre nel medesimo ordine (quindi prima l'nvidia poi il megaraid) mentre il tuo kernel monolitico si sceglie da se l'ordine.

Ergo nell'ipotesi in cui prima viene caricato il megarai e poi nvidia la tua root diventa /dev/sda2.

Francamente non so dirti come si inverte l'ordine dei driver in un kernel monolitico.

Fra le altre cose ho letto che la tua mobo ha anche una controller silicon image che si gestisce altri 4 canali sata. Aggiungi il supporto nel kernel.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Asus_A8N-SLI

----------

## blade_77

La mia è una A8N Sli e non la deluxe che ha il controller silicon...quindi sono costretto a collegare il disco all' nForce4...

----------

## Elbryan

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title= Gentoo Linux 2.6.18-r4

#posizione di root e immagine del kernel

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.18.gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sdb2  << sicuro che non vada qui : kernel /linux-2.6.18.gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sdb2

----------

## IlGab

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> 
> title= Gentoo Linux 2.6.18-r4
> 
> #posizione di root e immagine del kernel
> ...

 

Il kernel lo carica da quanto si legge nei suoi post, quindi non vedo cosa possa servire cambiare il path del kernel stesso. Quello che non riesce a trovare è la posizione del filesystem di root per avviare init.

 *blade_77 wrote:*   

> La mia è una A8N Sli e non la deluxe che ha il controller silicon...quindi sono costretto a collegare il disco all' nForce4...

 

Hai provato le cose che ho scritto nell'ultimo post?

----------

## Elbryan

 *IlGab wrote:*   

>  *Elbryan wrote:*   splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> 
> title= Gentoo Linux 2.6.18-r4
> 
> #posizione di root e immagine del kernel
> ...

 

hai ragione .. sorry  :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Ok, mi vien da pensare che essendo compilato tutto staticamente ti vengano caricati i driver in ordine differente.
> 
> Il liveCD infatti fa un modprobe su una lista di driver e li carica sempre nel medesimo ordine (quindi prima l'nvidia poi il megaraid) mentre il tuo kernel monolitico si sceglie da se l'ordine.

 

Mi sa che ci hai azzeccato  :Razz: 

A questo punto bisogna verificare, dai messaggi del kernel, in che ordine vengono riconosciuti i controller da parte del tuo kernel (ti viene scritto anche su che device vengono mappate le partizioni), e modificare il bootloader e fstab di conseguenza!

----------

## IlGab

Quando va in kernel panic lo shift+PagUp non funziona, quindi credo sia difficile leggere i messaggi di boot.

A mio avviso ti conviene fare una prova modificando i parametri di boot dalla command line di grub e dando

```
root=/dev/sda2
```

Nel caso in cui la macchina dovesse avviarsi avresti dei problemi sulle partizioni perchè ovviamente fstab non è corretta. Però almeno sai se è una questione di ordine di caricamento driver. Poi sistemi la tua conf.

----------

## crisandbea

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Quando va in kernel panic lo shift+PagUp non funziona, quindi credo sia difficile leggere i messaggi di boot.
> 
> A mio avviso ti conviene fare una prova modificando i parametri di boot dalla command line di grub e dando
> 
> ```
> ...

 

quoto,  ho appena avuto un problema simile sul pc di un amico, ed ho risolto modificando la partizione di root in grub.

ciauz

----------

## blade_77

Innanzitutto vorrei ringraziare tutti coloro che si stanno prodigando per il funzionamento della mia gentoo....purtroppo   :Sad:  però ancora non va, ho provato tutte le varie opzioni del grub.conf e niente, dallo scambiare hd0,0 con hd1,0 scambiando di volta in volta root=/dev/sda2 etc come mi avete consigliato, ho anche modificato l' /etc/fstab in previsione di una buona riuscita ma non è servito a nulla....però sono riuscito a leggere cosa carica per primo....prima lo scsi e poi il sata, quindi credo siate sulla buona strada, vi chiedo solo un altro piccolo sforzo per far si che anche io possa gioire della mia linux box....grazie ancora

----------

## blade_77

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Quando va in kernel panic lo shift+PagUp non funziona, quindi credo sia difficile leggere i messaggi di boot.
> 
> A mio avviso ti conviene fare una prova modificando i parametri di boot dalla command line di grub e dando
> 
> ```
> ...

 

se faccio così come mi consigli tu, l'errore è il seguente :

```
NTFS volume version 3.1.

VFS: Mounted root (ntfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory : 164k freed

Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel
```

Quindi anche se carica prima lo scsi col magaraid in ogni caso gli assegna /dev/sdb infatti sul /dev/sda2 ho un ntfs.....  :Sad: 

----------

## Scen

Siccome mi pare di aver capito (rileggendo i tuoi post) che in qualche modo eri riuscito a far partire il boot del kernel, ma che riscontravi un problema se abilitavi come "builtin" il supporto al controller SATA nVidia, potresti provare quanto segue:

il supporto al controller SCSI (dove risiede la partizione di root) compilalo staticamente nel kernel

il supporto al controller SATA compilalo come modulo, e caricalo in automatico aggiungendo la voce in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6

Penso che così facendo ti carica il kernel, monta la root, esegue init, carica il modulo del controller SATA, e poi ti vengono montate tutte le altre partizioni.

Ovvio che il disco SCSI verrà visto come sda, e al momento del caricamento del modulo SATA, ti verrà mappato il device sdb, per cui configura fstab opportunamente.

Spero di non aver scritto cavolate (il mio è tutto un ragionamento teorico), in caso contrario lapidatemi pure!  :Razz: 

----------

## IlGab

Ho riletto un po' tutto, credo che forse è stato tralasciato un particolare sulla tua controller scsi.

Forse fa parte di quei device che usano il megaraid_mbox che nel tuo kernel non è compilato. Ho trovato googolando che la Megaraid 500 è come la PERC 3/Di che utilizza guarda caso megaraid_mbox e nella conf del kernel che hai postato:

```
# CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX is not set
```

Prova ad aggiungerlo e ricompilare.

E anche in questo caso, prima prova il boot con root=/dev/sdb2 e poi con root=/dev/sda2 nel caso fallisca.

----------

## blade_77

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Siccome mi pare di aver capito (rileggendo i tuoi post) che in qualche modo eri riuscito a far partire il boot del kernel, ma che riscontravi un problema se abilitavi come "builtin" il supporto al controller SATA nVidia, potresti provare quanto segue:
> 
> il supporto al controller SCSI (dove risiede la partizione di root) compilalo staticamente nel kernel
> 
> il supporto al controller SATA compilalo come modulo, e caricalo in automatico aggiungendo la voce in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6
> ...

 

Forse non mi sono spiegato bene e chiedo scusa....non sono mai riuscito a far partire niente, credevo di aver capito che il problema fosse nel sata_nv risolto passando al boot "irqpoll" ma da li a dopo non ho fatto + un passo...anche se voi mi date molte dritte o consigli io faccio altre prove, spulciando in tutto il web...ma niente.

----------

## blade_77

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Ho riletto un po' tutto, credo che forse è stato tralasciato un particolare sulla tua controller scsi.
> 
> Forse fa parte di quei device che usano il megaraid_mbox che nel tuo kernel non è compilato. Ho trovato googolando che la Megaraid 500 è come la PERC 3/Di che utilizza guarda caso megaraid_mbox e nella conf del kernel che hai postato:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ho già provato pure io...ma niente, comunque riprovo, si sa mai che magari.......

----------

## Ic3M4n

visto che il problema è generato dal modulo che devi inserire secondo me il processo più semplice da seguire sarebbe creare un initrd che carica il modulo per il gestore dell'hard disk. 

o forse mi sono perso qualche passo?

----------

## blade_77

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Ho riletto un po' tutto, credo che forse è stato tralasciato un particolare sulla tua controller scsi.
> 
> Forse fa parte di quei device che usano il megaraid_mbox che nel tuo kernel non è compilato. Ho trovato googolando che la Megaraid 500 è come la PERC 3/Di che utilizza guarda caso megaraid_mbox e nella conf del kernel che hai postato:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

...dico solo una cosa : SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

6 UN GRANDE !!!

allora, adesso vi spiego cosa aveva questo maledetta MB....una volta abilitato staticamente nel Kernel

```

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX yes
```

e invertito tutto da /dev/sda a /dev/sdb ecco che magicamente è partito tutto...un solo punto esclamativo rosso del quale so benissimo il motivo...

per il resto tutto OK....ha caricato tutto.

GRAZIE MILLEEEEEEE   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## IlGab

 *blade_77 wrote:*   

>  *IlGab wrote:*   Ho riletto un po' tutto, credo che forse è stato tralasciato un particolare sulla tua controller scsi.
> 
> Forse fa parte di quei device che usano il megaraid_mbox che nel tuo kernel non è compilato. Ho trovato googolando che la Megaraid 500 è come la PERC 3/Di che utilizza guarda caso megaraid_mbox e nella conf del kernel che hai postato:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## blade_77

...adesso comincia il bello comunque, attualmente non c'è nemmeno un programma e nessuna interfaccia grafica....adesso si che mi diverto...W GENTOO   :Very Happy: 

Preparatevi a sopportarmi ancora per un po'.....intanto GRAZIE A TUTTI

----------

